# Yashica Lynx-5000



## Karalee

Does anyone own or know much about this camera? I want to purchase something like it to be a step beyond a toy camera, but dont want to buy a dud.

Heres some pics of the camera in question:


----------



## Mitica100

Kara, the Lynx is a good performer. If you find a healthy one and for a decent price, go for it.

There are some Lynxes that have problems with a broken pivot stub on an aperture blade. These are hard, near impossible to fix and it would cost more than buying another couple of Lynxes.

Watch out for this problem. 

Here is a link with more info on the Lynx 5000

http://daniel.mitchell.name/cameras/lynx5000/lynx5000.html


----------



## Karalee

Whoa, thats some serious surgery - at least it looks like it :shock:

Thanks a bunch for the link and info, it was just what I was looking for but couldnt find. Ill keep you posted on whether I end up getting it or not.


----------



## imalildevil

I came across mine today cleaning out my closet...do you know what they are going for???


----------



## Mitica100

imalildevil said:
			
		

> I came across mine today cleaning out my closet...do you know what they are going for???


 
First of all welcome to TPF. I hope you enjoy your stay here and don't forget to introduce yourself in the proper forum.

A good Yashica Lynx 5000 will go anywhere between $30 and $50. Here is one on E-bay:

Yashica_Lynx_5000


----------



## imalildevil

Thank you


----------



## Mitica100

You are vey welcome. Ask away any questions about any old cameras, I'm always willing to reply.

Enjoy.


----------

